# And were back



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

hahaha- I thought I had been blocked


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I did too!! Thank you for getting the forum back up, @Glenn


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Oh god -I had to talk to my dog for 10hours


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I was getting serious withdrawal symptoms!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

is it me or is the banner and logo more hi-def ?


----------



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

I've never pressed refresh more in my entire interweb career


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Oh god -I had to talk to my dog for 10hours


It was worse for me, had to speak to the wife. It's ok normal service resumed not talking to her now ;o)

( only joking I never speak to the wife hahahah)


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> is it me or is the banner and logo more hi-def ?


Been drinking too much coffee? They say it sharpens the eyesight


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

There may be some further short outages whilst we try the upgrade again

Hang in there - will update shortly if successful


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

And there was me just about to sign up to coffeesnobs?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Spooks said:


> It was worse for me, had to speak to the wife.


It must have been hell for her!!!!!!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Glenn said:


> There may be some further short outages whilst we try the upgrade again
> 
> Hang in there - will update shortly if successful


Praying to our coffee gods / Glenn "god speed your coding and updates"


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

MildredM said:


> It must have been hell for her!!!!!!


She hated it more than my coffee


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Oops double post! I am far too excited!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Praying to our coffee gods / Glenn "god speed your coding and updates"
> 
> View attachment 26344


Amen to that!!


----------



## Elcee (Feb 16, 2017)

At last! I was starting to get cold sweats


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Elcee said:


> At last! I was starting to get cold sweats


Same here! I felt a bit grumpy too!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

MildredM said:


> I was getting serious withdrawal symptoms!


Had a feeling you might, ha ha!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

its all under control all those £ super supporter donations have paid for more tape


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

5 more minutes of downtime and I might have needed to call the glaziers, as my PC would have been through the double glazing and plunging 2 floors down to the concrete below


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Well done for getting it back! I've been struggling with changing from Windows phone to iPhone for the past two days and it nearly went through the window on more than one occasion. Not being able to access the forum didn't help.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Good job @Glenn. Early night for me last night. First thing I checked this morning! Has it really come to this?







.....


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Cool down everyone. I think you ought to drink more coffee.

Thanks Glenn.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

DoubleShot said:


> Had a feeling you might, ha ha!


I was debating going to look for a Rocket Appreciation Society Forum . . .


----------



## Craigy_bear (Mar 9, 2017)

There was a momentary surge of panic!


----------

